# Jon boat advice



## bwag (Aug 18, 2019)

Looking at getting a used jon boat with a jet outboard. Live in California and would use it in the sloughs for ducks and on the lower klamath/rogue river for fishing. Local forums aren't much help as most people run prop motors in the bay area likely because they don't fish in the lower rivers up north. 

Been talking with the seller of this ad:

https://medford.craigslist.org/boa/d/eugene-jet-boat/6928066667.html

Aside from his price which is too high and the motor checking out, my biggest concern is, is this enough power to run the boat? It's rated at 60hp max so he's there with a 60/40 jet. I've been told by one person that it's not enough motor for that wide of a sled. I'd generally run it with only me a buddy and my dog and maybe 75-100lbs of gear. 

Aside from running it with a prop which I don't want to do, a 60/40 jet is the limit at least to stay within specifications which I'd like to do. 

Here's the specs it's the 1870C with a tiller.


----------



## jtf (Aug 18, 2019)

Wait another day and someone else will be fishing/hunting from it. I have a somewhat new 1648 with a 50/35 jet and wouldn't take 10k for it. Don't know your water/rivers but here in western NC, it is a game changer with a jet. As long as it get on plane, don't worry about speed. Take it for a spin, the only thing that might need is a splash plate just above the foot. Maybe not with this hull?

Caveat, my boat is being traded for a prop tunnel/jack plate 1860 because I travel down east to saltwater, and like the extra room in big waters.

The faster you push in a difficult river, the less time to react to obstructions. Know one's waters.


----------



## bwag (Aug 18, 2019)

jtf said:


> Wait another day and someone else will be fishing/hunting from it. I have a somewhat new 1648 with a 50/35 jet and wouldn't take 10k for it. Don't know your water/rivers but here in western NC, it is a game changer with a jet. As long as it get on plane, don't worry about speed. Take it for a spin, the only thing that might need is a splash plate just above the foot. Maybe not with this hull?
> 
> Caveat, my boat is being traded for a prop tunnel/jack plate 1860 because I travel down east to saltwater, and like the extra room in big waters.
> 
> ...




The boat I’m talking about ( the one in the link provided) boat motor and trailer are 12 years old. He may want 10k but it’s been listed for over a month. It books on nada for $7800, new was around $13,500.

I agree with you, taking it for a spin is the only way to know. Just looking for a general idea if the motor he’s got will push the boat sufficiently before I make an 8 hour drive. I’m inclined to think it’s ok, he bought it 3 years old with 40hrs on it. Seems like a reasonable person wouldnt keep it that long if it under performed, but this would be my first boat.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 18, 2019)

You could ask him how fast it goes. Then de-embelish it a little from there.


----------



## bwag (Aug 18, 2019)

I made him an offer, in that I wanted to go for a ride, we’ll see.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 19, 2019)

I run a riveted 1648 with a '94 Johnson 50/35 2-stroke. Used to get high 20's before beating the crap out of the bottom. Now get low to mid 20's. IMO, the 50/35 is bare minimum for my 1648. Previous poster is correct about getting on plane and getting there quickly. Other than that as long as it runs shallow it's up to you if it's underpowered. For me, it definitely would be.


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 24, 2019)

Bad part about a jet is that the best performance happens the day it's bought new. As the impeller wears, performance drops off until the impeller and sleeve is replaced. Then if you are planning on running in shallower mud bottom areas that have a lot of trees nearby and/or a lot of vegetation in the water, you might hate it. They have a tendency to suck up everything that's within a foot or so of the grate, and leaves and vegetation can plug the grate, forcing you to shut the engine off, clean the junk off, and go again. Not fun in my experience. They're wonderful for rocky and gravel bottom rivers and lakes as well as on certain hulls. Some hulls just don't do well with jet outboards. Ideally you want totally flat bottom with no ribs and no or very small keel rib. A small tunnel works pretty good but the deeper the tunnel, the more it "sucks" the boat to the water, increasing drag and reducing speed. Some hulls are made specifically for jet outboards and they work pretty good. They're pretty popular here in certain areas and there's nothing else on those waters that will go where a jet will, except an airboat.


----------



## bwag (Aug 25, 2019)

As soon as I asked for the guy to do a compression test and get me the engine hours he went silent. Been on craigslist for two months, something isn't right. 

Found another boat in Seattle, a center console with a 60/40 super clean but I've read you don't want an old motor with low hours. 


https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/boa/d/gold-bar-ft-crestliner-jet-sled/6958819018.html

He originally listed it for 10,500. I offered $9800 to meet me 3 hours south from his place in Portland. He countered with 10,500 to drive to Portland or 10k for me to meet him at his house which is 14 hours for me. That ended that deal and I'm probably better off for it, wouldn't give him 8k for it at this point. He's currently got it listed for $9200...

Probably going to go with a new boat either a 1660 or 1656 with a Yamaha 60/40 jet.


----------



## bwag (Oct 9, 2019)

Going to take a look at this boat, seems like a decent deal. I've communicated via text and the guy has been up front so far, as his ad says the boat was involved in an accident and had a patch welded in which has a lifetime warranty. I'm new to the boat/motor scene. Any thoughts on this boat? Any advice on things to look for? 

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/boa/d/marysville-2015-g3-1860ccj-gator-tough/6991532620.html


----------



## Riverman (Oct 9, 2019)

I would NEVER buy a boat that has been patched on the hull.


----------



## bwag (Oct 10, 2019)

Riverman said:


> I would NEVER buy a boat that has been patched on the hull.



Any specific reason if the job is done well and warranted?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 10, 2019)

That looks like a prop tunnel hull with a jet outboard on it. My jet tunnel is wider, not as tall and tapers out on the sides.


----------



## bwag (Oct 10, 2019)

JL8Jeff said:


> That looks like a prop tunnel hull with a jet outboard on it. My jet tunnel is wider, not as tall and tapers out on the sides.



It's a jet tunnel, the prop tunnel for that year has the center console more in the middle not forward.


----------

